# 2013 Annual FTU Inshore Expo



## FTU (Jul 24, 2013)

Come out to our FTU Inshore Expo THIS SATURDAY!

Saturday, December 14th
10 am - 5 pm
8723 Katy Freeway
Houston, TX 77024

Featuring tips, tricks, and techniques for Fly and Conventional Anglers who like to keep it shallow!

Special Guests include Steve Rajeff, Enrico Puglisi, Captain Scott Sommerlatte, Brian Treadway and many more!

Casting and Tying demonstrations all day!

For more info and schedule for seminars just click the link 
--> http://goo.gl/veuwkJ <--

AND Don't forget to like our OFFICIAL Facebook page!
https://www.facebook.com/fishingtackleunlimited

Thanks and looking forward to seeing y'all there!


----------



## FTU (Jul 24, 2013)

Make sure you stop by tomorrow at our Katy Freeway location and check out our Annual Inshore Expo!!

Tons of chances to win awesome free stuff!


----------

